# [ODMP] Brazoria County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ December 5, 2005



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Brazoria County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on December 5, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18066*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Jason Oliff 
*Brazoria County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, December 5, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 4 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Monday, December 5, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Oliff was struck and killed by a pickup truck while placing flares on FM 2004 in front of an industrial plant at 0615 hours. He was at the intersection to direct early morning traffic at the entrance to the facility at the beginning of the workday.

He was setting up flares in a safety lane between two travel lanes when he was struck.

Deputy Oliff had served with the Brazoria County Sheriff's Department for 4 years. He is survived by his fiancee.

Agency Contact Information
Brazoria County Sheriff's Department
3602 County Road 45
Angleton, TX 77515

Phone: (979) 864-2214

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

